# أرجو المساعدة (طلب شرح كيفية عمل مضخم صوت كهربائي)



## ابن الجلال (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتههذه مشاركتي الأولى معكم وأرجو أن تقبلوني وأدعو الله أن أفيد وأستفيد معكم إنشاء اللهإخواني,أرجو منكم مساعدتي في فهم كيفية صنع مضخم صوت كهربائي,يعني كيف يمكن أن أصنع جهاز يقوم بتقوية وتضخيم الكهرباء,أنا عندي خلفية بسيطة عن التضخيم أنه يكون عبر الترانزستورات والمكثفات ولكني لا أفهم كيفية الربط بينهم بحيث أن قوة الكهرباء تتضاعف بواسطة هذا الجهازفأرجو منكم المساعدة بالشرح عن كيفية صناعة جهاز المضخم عن طريق الترانزستوراتوشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2008)

اخى
اكتب سلسلة مقالات شرح فى هذا المجال فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
ارجو ان تفيد


----------



## ختمى ابوزينب (24 فبراير 2008)

*مضخم كهربائى*

اجراء تجارب بطريقتك حتى التوصل لحلول وعرضها لتصبح قد افدت:33:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2008)

ختمى ابوزينب قال:


> اجراء تجارب بطريقتك حتى التوصل لحلول وعرضها لتصبح قد افدت:33:


أخى
قرأت فى مقدمة كتاب تعليمى قديم من شركة فيليبس اسمه "هندسة الرااديو من الإلكترون إلى السوبرهت" حكمة منقولة نصها 
"نظرية بدون عمل تظل عرجاء - و عمل بدون نظرية هو عمل أعمى"

اعجبتنى فحاولت الإاتزام بها ما استطعت - و لم تخذلنى قط


----------

